# Bulk stainless steel wire



## TonySC (30/12/19)

Does anyone know where one might find stainless steel wire in bulk? I'm interested in 30G to 40G, and by bulk I mean 500ft or 1000ft or longer.

I bought some nice kidney puncher SS316L at Vape Hyper a while ago, but most of the gauges are out of stock and only available as 100ft spools.

Also not keen to import wire from fastech etc...


----------

